# Yippee! I got an A.



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

I am sooooo happy! :bounce: My course at the CIA is over and I got an A! :bounce:  :bounce: I wonder why Im the only one who was surprised I got an A.  But Im happy I got one! Whoopeee!  

Jodi


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

Congratulations Shawtycat! :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Way to go Cat! Congratulations!!


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Guys! :blush: My professor says he was very impressed with my work and hopes to meet me sometime in the future. Ive always wanted to personally attend the CIA but its too far and the internet was as close as I could get. Im soooo happy about my grade. :bounce:  I sent him a link to our little discussion forum and he passed it on to the rest of his students. Said it was a very interesting place, and would be beneficial to them. Ive seen a few classmates around already.

Ive proved to myself that I CAN attend culinary school and that I do know more about cooking than I let myself believe. (I remember seeing the word "braising" and thinking I didnt know what it meant until I saw the actual process and realized that "hey! Ive been doing that for years") I think Ill either go to Peter Kumps (I don't care what they are calling the place now its Peter Kumps to me) or FCI to get certification or take another online class with the CIA. I already have a Food Handler's Certificate. I guess I really have to start believing in myself. :blush: 

These forums have taught me alot! Thank you all very much.

Jodi


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Dear Jodi -- Hey, join the crowd -- WE ALL BELIEVE IN YOU!!!!

Anybody who works as hard as you do, and asks as many questions, is sure to learn well. I always look forward to what you have to say.


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

Thanks Suzanne. :blush:


----------



## kylew (Aug 14, 2000)

Shsssh! Me too. Just don't tell my M.A.G.


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

Woo hoo! ^5's U!!


----------

